# ayuda con filtros activos



## rbpkirow (Nov 1, 2005)

Hola a todos.

Necesito ayuda con filtros activos.
Necesito saber si hay algun fabricante que venda filtros activos, y donde puedo encontrar sus especificaciones tecnicas.
Estoy buscando por las mas conocidas (Analog device, TI..) pero en sus paginas solo encuentro filtros acoplados a otros circuitos como conversores.

Gracias


----------



## Nacho (Nov 3, 2005)

Revisa la pagina web de este fabricante, te puede ser de utilidad:

http://www.krohn-hite.com/htm/filters/NonProgramFilter.htm

Nacho.


----------



## rbpkirow (Nov 4, 2005)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## wero_wire (Nov 8, 2005)

solo quieres las especificaciones o quieres saber d algun programa q diseñe los filtros????  es q hay algunos como el Filter Wiz q ya t recomiendan algunos opamp`s  en esta direccion  puedes encontrar algunos d uso interesante:

http://www.web-ee.com/Downloads/Filters/filter_design.htm

espero q esto t sirva d algo


----------

